# Inkbird IRF-4S



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm kinda embarrassed to ask this question, but how do you operate this thermometer? 

I purchased this from Inkbirds discount post a while back and decided to give it a whirl on a turkey the wife was cooking in the oven(weather is still to nasty to fire up the smoker around here). Anyway I was able to turn it on, and set it to the manual program setting just fine. Then I finally got it read probe number one and thought I set the temp to 160*. I put the probe into the transmitter hole marked #1 and the other end into the turkey. Then the receiver screen went blank. I played around with it for a while longer but to no avail. I went back to the trusty single probe Maverick for the bird. 

With spring just around the corner I'd really like to start using the Inkbird as my reserve of frozen smoked meals is quickly diminishing.  Does anyone have a simple to understand step-by-step that will help an old man out? 

Answers to the obvious questions: 

Yes both units were fully charged.
Yes I tried the hole for port 2
Yes I took the black probe cap off.
No, I didn't try the pre-programmed setting.

Appreciate any help you can offer.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey Chris,

The receiver screen should not have gone blank.  
The display stays on until you manually turn the receiver off.
Not sure is there is a way to do a "reboot" other than with the power button.
I have only used mine twice so I am not an expert by any means.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Mar 3, 2019)

I had a small learning curve, when you plug the probes in to the transmitter it feels like they are all the way and it takes a good hard push again to get them to seat against the water tight seals.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

Maybe take the back cover off, remove and reinstall the battery would reboot it. 
If not, then it could be the LCD screen is bad.
However, I am not sure if opening up the receiver would void the warranty.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

One other thing to try...attach the charging cord and plug the charger in.  The receiver unit actually turns on during charging. Worth a shot.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks guys, I think my problem is I don't know how to set the temp. I get the probe display(on the receiver) to read 160* then it just went blank after a minute or so. The transmitter screen shows what I think are 4 probe positions, but nothing else. With the Maverick once I set the temp and insert the probe into the meat it shows the current temp of the meat and then increases as the meat temp rises. I would think the Inkbird should work similar. I'll be plugging it in on Tuesday to recharge overnight and play with it again on Wednesday(next day off) to see if I can figure it out. 

Thanks for the help/suggestions.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

You are right.  The transmitter displays the four probe positons. When a thermocouple is plugged into one of the recepticles on the transmitter, the temp will be displayed on both the transmitter and the receiver.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You are right.  The transmitter displays the four probe positons. When a thermocouple is plugged into one of the recepticles on the transmitter, the temp will be displayed on both the transmitter and the receiver.



Ok, so either I'm not plugged in correctly or something is wrong with the unit(s). Is it automatically displayed or is there a button to push? 
Thanks

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok, so either I'm not plugged in correctly or something is wrong with the unit(s). Is it automatically displayed or is there a button to push?
> Thanks
> 
> The temp is automatically displayed on both units.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

Automatically displayed.  No buttons to push.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks, I will have to recheck my connections when I get it charged up. Is there a button to push to set your desired temp? 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I didn't get anything like that on my display. I have to be doing something wrong.

Chris


----------



## weedeater (Mar 3, 2019)

Don’t know either. Only used mine once so far.  I do remember you have to really push hard to fully seat the plug in.  Thought initially something was wrong with mine!

Weedeater


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'll give it another try on Wednesday and keep my fingers crossed. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks, I will have to recheck my connections when I get it charged up. Is there a button to push to set your desired temp?
> 
> Chris



Yes.
Let's say you want to use probe#1 for a setting of 160*.
Push the probe button until the icon in the upper left hand corner flashes.
Next, press the meat button until PROG is displayed at the top of the screen.
I think the default number is 50*.  Use the up and down arrows to set your desired temp.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Now that's what I was missing. Thank you very much. Now I can't wait until Wednesday. I don't remember seeing that in the instructions.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I didn't get anything like that on my display. I have to be doing something wrong.
> 
> Chris


Does the transmitter display the temp when you connect a thermocouple?  
If the transmitter displays the temp, but the receiver doesn't, then most likely they lost their pairing.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that's what I was missing. Thank you very much. Now I can't wait until Wednesday. I don't remember seeing that in the instructions.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



The manual is confusing.  I read it while pushing buttons.  LOL.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I think your post #16 is the answer. I didn't see any of that. So I'm thinking I didn't set it correctly. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I think your post #16 is the answer. I didn't see any of that. So I'm thinking I didn't set it correctly.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



You're welcome.
That should do the trick.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Chris



Yes, please keep us posted.
You are very welcome.
I am glad to have been able to help you out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

It's folks like you that make this forum great.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> It's folks like you that make this forum great.
> 
> Chris



Wow! Thank you.
And I can say the same for you as well.
I've read countless time where you have helped out others too.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2019)

I noticed also that the probe ends do plug in very hard. I have had that happen to me twice already thinking it was plugged in properly. I sure do love that thing though.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok so I've finally got it working correctly(I think). I believe I didn't have the probe plugged in all the way. Now I'm waiting for warmer weather to give it a real test.

Thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad that it is working Chris. I have yet to try mine out so I'll keep these tips in mind when I do.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok so I've finally got it working correctly(I think). I believe I didn't have the probe plugged in all the way. Now I'm waiting for warmer weather to give it a real test.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Chris


Cool . I didnt jump in on this because I dont have that one . I have the 4s I think it is . Works with phone or tablet , and yep , they have to be pushed in hard . I think you're gonna like it .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you again for all the help 

 SecondHandSmoker
, I really appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you again for all the help
> 
> SecondHandSmoker
> , I really appreciate it.
> ...



Chris,
You are very welcome and thank you for the kind words.
I am glad we all got it sorted out since the IRF 4S really is a nice thermo.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Mar 8, 2019)

Anyone know how to get the temp readings to stop flashing? I figured out the transmitter pings the receiver with updates every 12 seconds but I can't get the screen to stop flashing in the temp blocks.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 8, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> Anyone know how to get the temp readings to stop flashing? I figured out the transmitter pings the receiver with updates every 12 seconds but I can't get the screen to stop flashing in the temp blocks.



It will stop flashing once you set the values.

Let's say you want to set up the thermo to monitor grate temp and IT 
I use probe position #1 to monitor grate temp
Press the PROBE button until P1 flashes.  
Then press the MEAT button repeatedly until OVEN appears at the top of the screen.
Next press the OVEN button.  The display will alternate between hi and lo.
Press the Oven button again.  This will allow you to set high temp alarm.  Press the UP or DOWN arrow buttons until you reach the temp you want. Repeat this to set the low temp alarm.  The display will flash until the reciever reads the probe temp from the transmitter. 

Let's say you want probe #2 to monitor IT for a whole chicken.  You have two options here.  You can either use the preprogrammed temps or set your own.  
Here is an example of doing both.
Press the PROBE button to advance to P2 (second probe position).  
Next press the MEAT button until either CHCKE or POULT is displayed at the top of the screen.  
Both of these MEAT settings default to 165* and cannot be changed.  It is what it is.
Let's say you want to monitor the thigh temp instead of the breast.
Press the MEAT button until PROG is displayed at the top of the screen. 
In the Probe #2 box, the temp will default to 145* and the box will display SET TEMP.
Use the UP or DOWN arrows to set your desired temp then push the PROBE button to exit.  P2 box will now display the probe reading from the P2 position on the transmitter.

You will notice that with the pregrogrammed meat settings you can change the doneness level by pressing the TASTE button.  
An arrow will appear above the doneness level you have selected.

Hope this helps.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for the info! Got it dialed in now appreciate the detailed write up that was a big help.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 8, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> Thanks for the info! Got it dialed in now appreciate the detailed write up that was a big help.



You are very welcome.  
It took me a couple of times of just playing with it to figure it out.   The manual is somewhat confusing.


----------

